# Long time creeper, first time poster



## sam_crisp (Sep 8, 2017)

Hey everyone, 

Just wanted to take a minute to introduce myself. I've been creeping on this forum for a couple years and figured it's finally time to make an account. I grew up in California and moved to Calgary for highschool in the early 2000's and started snowboarding then. I took a break when I moved out east to Toronto 10 or so years ago when my gear was stolen and have been getting back into the swing of things for the last few seasons. I bought my first new set up in a loooooong time and now I'm anxiously awaiting the snow! 

SC


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

So, where are you now?
Toronto? Calgary? California? Elsewhere?


----------



## htfu (Mar 18, 2015)

welcome, i'm also eagerly waiting for the arrival of the new season


----------



## sam_crisp (Sep 8, 2017)

GreyDragon said:


> So, where are you now?
> Toronto? Calgary? California? Elsewhere?


Toronto is home now


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

sam_crisp said:


> Toronto is home now


As a fellow snowboarder and Torontonian, I'm sorry to hear that.
(I'm sure you know what I mean.:wink


----------



## sam_crisp (Sep 8, 2017)

GreyDragon said:


> sam_crisp said:
> 
> 
> > Toronto is home now
> ...


I know! On the plus side my folks are still in Calgary so I try to cram in a couple visits in the winter with as much riding as possible 

The riding around here just can't compare and I'm not much of a park guy. But hey I'm happy to be able to ride any chance I can get. Maybe I'll finally learn some park stuff. I'm hoping I can get out to Vermont for a weekend this year if my friends can get their shit together.


----------

